# Homemade paper



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

What better way to get rid of junk mail?


You will need:
blender
paper â newspaper, junk mail, wrapping paper, egg cartons, old cards, paper bags, pre-soaked non-wax boxes, tissue paper, napkins, construction paper
water
plastic basin or tub
picture frame without the glass (deckle)
window screening
staples or tacks
scrap cardboard
felt, fleece, pellon, cotton material or old t-shirts
sponge
work table or counter

1. Stretch the screen around one of the frames and staple in place like a canvas.
2. Tear paper into small pieces, enough to fill the blender 1/3 full.
3. Place the torn paper into the blender.
4. Fill the blender with water and secure cover to the blender.
5. Turn the blender on and pulverize the paper until you get a nice consistency, about 30 seconds to 2 minutes.
6. Pour the contents of the blender into the tub or dishpan.

You may add bit of herbs, flowers, pine needles, grass, glitter, etc. to the blend mixture or you may add it after itâs been blended.

Repeat 2-6 until you fill the tub 1/2 full.

1. On a table or counter, place some scrap cardboard (or something so your work area will not get wet).
2. Place the felt (or fleece, cotton material, old t-shirts, etc.) on the table.
3. Now hold the frame so the screen is on the bottm.
4. Take the frame and place it on the edge of the tub, dip it in, keeping the frame towards the bottom of the tub, and level it out.
5. Slowly pull the frame up. There should be a lot of pulp on the frame. 
6. Hold it over the tub and let it drain for about 30 seconds.
7. Carefully take the frame over to the table or counter with the felt on it.
8. Flip the frame over, with the pulp facing down towards the felt.
9. With the frame on the felt, press gently and use your sponge to soak up the extra water.
10. When most of the excess water is removed, slowly lift up the frame. The pulp (now wet paper) should stay on the felt.

At the point, you can let the paper air dry, which can take a day or two. When they have dried peel them off the fabric and voila, you have paper! Or to speed up the process, you can iron it between a paper napkin. When it has turned a shade or two lighter, itâs done.

Here are a couple videos that give instructions. The sky is the limit! Have fun!


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Love this post! I am a scrapbooker & quiller so use paper often & love learning how to make it as well! Thanks! 

I have heard that you can also use the lint from the dryer to help make the paper pulp solution stronger. Seen that it give a texture between paper & mulberry paper. Also holds color as well for color spikes in the paper. Looks gorgeous especially when you add in herbs &/or flowers to the mix.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

To change the size of the paper, just change the frame size. That or load the frame with extra pulp and roll it with a rolling pin once to drop it out of the frame.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

My future daughter in law and I are making homemade paper with flower seeds in it shaped into individual hearts for her wedding favors.....we are using heart shape cookie cutters we picked up at Hobby Lobby....can't wait to get started in them!


----------

